# Mrs. Stewart's Blueing



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

You would think I would have paid better attention to how I was applying the blueing







. I added it to a pitcher of water but forgot to stir it up







. After I bathed and conditioned him I poured the blueing over him and guess what!! The blueing settled in the bottom on the pitcher and left blue spots all over his back







!! OH, I feel just awful







. Is there anything I can do to remove this? I re-washed him with no results. I don't know how I forgot to mix it up







. I had just done Paris and applied it perfect.She looks so beautiful and white and my little Rudy Toodie looks like a ty-die shirt.







Any suggestions??????????


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe one more shampooing with a little vinegar mixed in will take it out, but then you'll have to shampoo again to get rid of the vinegar stink. Hassle huh?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've never heard of that product. i'd love to see pictures, I hope it comes out soon


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> You would think I would have paid better attention to how I was applying the blueing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever you do next, do not post pictures. The puppymillers and those out to make big bucks will post them all over the internet as a rare breed, hook big prices on them, and we will be seeing little Rudy copies for sale.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont know what would help, but you could tell people he is going through a hippie phase


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I would try washing Rudie with creme rinse. It's great for getting make up off so hopefully it'll work on the bluing.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Maybe one more shampooing with a little vinegar mixed in will take it out, but then you'll have to shampoo again to get rid of the vinegar stink. Hassle huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always used Vinegar to SET DYE









Have you tried a whitening shampoo?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, he's just feeling kinda smurfy!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Whatever you do next, do not post pictures. The puppymillers and those out to make big bucks will post them all over the internet as a rare breed, hook big prices on them, and we will be seeing little Rudy copies for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










The very rare and beautiful spotted Maltese ... 

Poor Rudy! He's just making a fashion statement is all.







I hope you'll be able to shampoo the color out, but I'd be wary of using anything too strong/harsh/chemical-y cause you never know what it might do to the color.









I'm sure Rudy is still adorable though. He probably does not mind his new "do" at all.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Try not to stress toooooo much. It will wash out....it may take a couple of weeks but it will wash out. You just don't want to damage the coat by using harsh chemicals to get it out. Johnson's Baby Shampoo, Prell, Tide all rank about the same and will almost strip floor wax. Personally I would let it go and then shampoo again next week. Damaging the coat is far worse than a little blue in the coat for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree about just letting it come out on its own. Maybe no blow drying too, I know the dryer sets stains in clothes.

On the other hand, I want to see pictures and to heck with the puppy millers!!







I'll trade you pictures of when Nick got my boot stuck on his head!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't use vinegar! It will wash out on it's own. It'll just take a little time. If you try harsh products you will ruin his hair. At least it's blue and not PINK! Haha! By the way, shampoos for gray hair do about the same thing as bluing but are less harsh.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Whatever you do next, do not post pictures. The puppymillers and those out to make big bucks will post them all over the internet as a rare breed[/B]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious...is Rudy still blue?

Would love to see pics! I once had a roomate that tried to do a home dye job on her bleached out hair and it ended up looking very similar to leopard print! No way did she let anyone get a pic of her!

Would love to see the pic of Nic w/the boot stuck on his head too!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

You guy's are too funny. I have decided to just keep washing him weekly and hopefully it will fade some. My poor baby. He has no idea that his mommy put blue patches all over his back.







Don't wan't to add to the puppymill banks so best not post pic's. Hmmm. For sale: Rear Ty-dye Rudykazoodies







no way


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Good time of year to color your dog now it is a true Easter Puppy







you can use Crystal White shampoo full strength let it stand 10 minutes that would help I would think


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have no help to offer, just comiseration. 

My Cloud once turned blue too! I was swimming in a pool (the chlorine was a little too strong I think) and Cloud was outside the pool when all the sudden he decided he wanted to be with his mommy. For some reason he seemed to think he could walk on water, so he just walked right off the edge as if he could walk right to me. He immediately sunk right in front of me.







I grabbed him immediately from under the water by his harness and got him out (scared us both, but it was only a second). Anyway, perhaps due to the strength of the clorine his harness turned his coat blue. Everywhere we went people called him Blue Dog.


----------

